# ......



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*تراجعت عن طلبى ...مع خالص الشكر  *​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
انت عايز روك يرد عليك ..؟
لا وكمان بتطلب ..؟
أنت تطلب المستحيل ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2014)

لا لا ابدا مش مستحيل و لا حاجه
روك اكيييد راح يرد 
امتى بئا هنا ياتى السؤال-
بس اكيد لما يشوف الموضوع و يدرس الموضوع  هيرد


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا لا ابدا مش مستحيل و لا حاجه
> روك اكيييد راح يرد
> امتى بئا هنا ياتى السؤال-
> بس اكيد لما يشوف الموضوع و يدرس الموضوع  هيرد


هيدرس  لسة
يعنى لو دراسة السؤال دة فى الجامعة هياخد بالميت 4 سنين ههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*طب لو قلنالك أننا مستحملينك انت مع تخريفاتك يا أستاذ عبود ومفيش داعي للتعديل! هو التخريف داه بمئة تعديل.....حيبقى طلبك قائماً امام المدير وأمام وجه الكريم؟ *


----------



## soso a (27 نوفمبر 2014)

تسجيل متابعه لمعرفه الرد 
تطفل لا اكثر ولا اقل 
لان لن يعود عليا فائده 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إنت عايز إيه إيه ؟؟؟

قول كدة تانى 

أصل مش سامعة 






*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

------​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2014)

اتمنى ان يمنح عبود
العضوية المباركة
هو من انشط الاعضاء ويستحق هذه العضوية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى ان يمنح عبود
> *العضوية المباركة*
> هو من انشط الاعضاء ويستحق هذه العضوية


:new6::new6::new6:

​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ​



اهى ضحكتك دى بتثبت عليك تهمة انك من الجبهة النصرانية قصدى السلفية ههههههه


----------



## تيمو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

في هذا اليوم الشتوي الغائم جزئياً إلى غائم والحزين يؤسفني أن أقول أنني أتفق معك ... 

بتعرف قبل هيك طلبت هذه الخاصية و لكن واثق إنو صوتك مسموع أكتر  أو أعطيها صلاة الاستسقاء بلكي تنهال البركات ...

موضوع شبيه ...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168621


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ​



:new6::new6::new6:

دا طيب آوي .. شفت ..!!:smi420:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> في هذا اليوم الشتوي الغائم جزئياً إلى غائم والحزين يؤسفني أن أقول أنني أتفق معك ...
> 
> بتعرف قبل هيك طلبت هذه الخاصية و لكن واثق إنو صوتك مسموع أكتر  أو أعطيها صلاة الاستسقاء بلكي تنهال البركات ...
> 
> ...



بتعرف ..
مو طلبت هيك الخاصيه..
لكن تراني محتاجها..
تري بيمكن لو يتم فتح حساب خاص لمن يُريد إضافة خاصية التعديل لمواضيعه .
يعني كل اللي عايز يفتح خاصية تعديل المواضيع يدفع جزيه30:
 سنويه .. شهريه . إسبوعيه . يوميه . موضوعيه..!

يعني أيه موضوعيه .؟

يعني مُمكن كُل عضو يشارك مُشاركه ويرغب بتعديلها يُرسل طلب للجهه المعنيه بالأختصاص .:heat:
​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> *[FONT="]راجين أن يشملنا عطفكم الكريم بالنظر فى طلبنا المتواضع[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]ويسكب علينا من روح الموافقة *​





> ​ *[FONT="] يا أجمل [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=red][FONT="]مدير [/FONT]**[FONT="]حلو [/FONT]*​


يا واد يا مومن[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بلا وجع دماغ 

أنا نروحوا لعبد يسوع و نقول له شيل العك اللى عملته 

الراجل ما حيصدق هههههههههههههههههههههههه


​*​


----------



## peace_86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بلا وجع دماغ
> 
> أنا نروحوا لعبد يسوع و نقول له شيل العك اللى عملته
> 
> ...



:new6: :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ننزل طلبات للبهوات اللى شرفونا هنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- طاولة وكاكاو لحبيب يسوع 
– وحلبة حصى لبايبل 333 بمناسبة رجوعه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- وطبق ورق عنب لحوبو 
– وسطل عنّاب لجرجس العريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- وشاى بحليب لأم الولة
– وينسون لخروستوفولوس 
– وكركدية ساقع لفادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- وشوكلاتة جالاكسى لسوسو 
– وطبق كبسة لبيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة لتيمو ....الكانتين قفل
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ننزل طلبات للبهوات اللى شرفونا هنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- طاولة وكاكاو لحبيب يسوع
> – وحلبة حصى لبايبل 333 بمناسبة رجوعه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- وطبق ورق عنب لحوبو
> – وسطل عنّاب لجرجس العريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- وشاى بحليب لأم الولة
> – وينسون لخروستوفولوس
> ...



*خلى عندك صبر لغاية يوم الحد

عشان تسمع كلامى بعد كدة:gy0000:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

...............


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما هو أنا صابر
> احنا بس بنقوموا بالواجب مع الضيوف اللى شرفونا
> تسمعى وردة الصغيرة ؟
> *​



*لا نجاة الجزائرية أحلى :w00t:
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما هو أنا صــــــــابر
> احنا بس بنقوموا بالواجب مع الضيوف اللى شرفونا
> تسمعى وردة الصغيرة ؟
> *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما هو أنا صابر *
> *احنا بس بنقوموا بالواجب مع الضيوف اللى شرفونا *
> *تسمعى وردة الصغيرة ؟*​


 
 انت صابر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كنت فكرارك عبووود
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ينهااار على خفت دمى يا ناااس ههههههههه
 بس بئا بما انك قولت صابر--
 يبقى واحد عشوره بالايس كريم  مممممممممممم بيبقى جااامد و عليه مكسرات هههه
اهو نتسلوا و احنا بنسمعوا الجزائريه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*عاجل : مدير منتديات الكنيسة يتجاهل رد الاستاذ عبود مما دفع الاعضاء للسخرية للموضوع وأفادت الانباء ان توافد الكثيرون من المنتديات الاخرى ااسيطرة على السخرية وسنوافيكم بالاخبار بعد قليل 

كان معاكم بايبل 333 من منتديات الكنيسة
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> *عاجل : مدير منتديات الكنيسة يتجاهل رد الاستاذ عبود مما دفع الاعضاء للسخرية للموضوع وأفادت الانباء ان توافد الكثيرون من المنتديات الاخرى ااسيطرة على السخرية وسنوافيكم بالاخبار بعد قليل *​
> 
> *كان معاكم بايبل 333 من منتديات الكنيسة*​


 هذا النباء 
لازمن ينزل فى عااااااااااااجل 8 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بتعرف ..
> مو طلبت هيك الخاصيه..
> لكن تراني محتاجها..
> تري بيمكن لو يتم فتح حساب خاص لمن يُريد إضافة خاصية التعديل لمواضيعه .
> ...



كلنا نحتاج لها ... بس كون عبود قفل الكنتين وما عمل لي ساندويشة لبنة وخيار مع كاسة شاي ، فيارب ما تستجيب الإدارة ويُصبح هلموضوع في الأرشيف :94:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> كلنا نحتاج لها ... بس كون عبود قفل الكنتين وما عمل لي *ساندويشة **لبنة *وخيار مع *كاسة *شاي ،  :94:


*هى اللبنة بتتعمل فى سندوتش ؟ ...والشاى فى كاس ؟؟؟
تاريخيا ....لا دليل عليها 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى اللبنة بتتعمل فى سندوتش ؟ ...والشاى فى كاس ؟؟؟
> تاريخيا ....لا دليل عليها
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


هي اللهجة الاردنية كدة 
هو بيتكلم حسب لهجتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هي اللهجة الاردنية كدة
> هو بيتكلم حسب لهجتة


*أيوة انا عارف ...كنت باهزر معاه فقط *​


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2014)

عذراً للتأخير..

الموضوع وما في انه من المفروض ان تكون صلاحية التعديل لدى عبود وما شابه عبود باللون.
اي قسم لا تستطيع التعديل فيه؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 ديسمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> عذراً للتأخير..
> 
> الموضوع وما في انه من المفروض ان تكون صلاحية التعديل لدى عبود وما شابه عبود باللون.
> اي قسم لا تستطيع التعديل فيه؟



*يقصد قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية ..​*


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2014)

حصل اية يا عبود
مين ضغط عليك بس ههههه
ولا اتمسكت هنا


----------

